# Glock Firing Multiple Shots



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I went to the range with my G34 today. When my son's girlfriend (First time shooter) shot it, it fired multiple rounds on 1 trigger pull. I figured it had something to do with her ability to control the gun. I tried it and it would occasionally fire when I released the trigger past the reset point. I have tested this without ammo and about 1 in 10 times, if I dry fire and then cycle the slide, the striker will go forward when I release the trigger past reset.

I bought the gun second hand. It has a ghost connector in it. The guy who sold it to me also had a Zev Tech connector he sold me with it.

My plan of action is to see if I can find a stock connector in stock some place tomorrow morning and put that in. If I can't, I will put in the ZT connector and see if that works.

This make sense? It seems to align with what I have found on the internet. But I would appreciate help. Need to fix quickly. I am travelling this week and have a match next weekend. If I can't make the Glock safe, I will be shooting it with a Kahr PM9. ( I am so bad, it probably won't affect my standing.)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like someone went a bit too far in "tuning" the pistol. It may not just be the connector(s), though; often, the trigger bar and/or striker engagement surfaces are also polished to improve the pull, and if this is taken too far (polishing cuts through the surface hardening, or changes the angle), then an unsafe condition can be created.

The good news is that Glock parts aren't very expensive, so even if you have to replace the trigger, connector and striker, it won't be too bad, cost-wise. Finding what you need might be a challenge, unless you have a parts source locally; a lot of places are still low on stock, and some items are still selling briskly.

Do be careful with the pistol when testing it, though; I recommend only loading one or two shots in the mag until you get good/safe results consistently, then slowly upgrade to 3, 5, or more. 

Good luck!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

When I read your first few sentences, I immediately suspected a connector problem. And then I read that the gun had been modified. I have tested five different connectors in my primary gen3 G23 and have determined that for my purposes, the Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135) is overall the best of the lot. I did have a double fire on one connector in that test and I don't recall which one it was but I think it was either the standard Ghost or the Scherer 3.5 connector.

I have never had any problems of any kind with the Glock 3.5 connectors (which they have been calling their 4.5 connectors for a while now). While you have the gun detail stripped, check out other parts to make sure nothing obvious looks bad or wrong.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay if its a ghost rocket he didnt take quite enough off the tab. Another .002 to .005 will end it, you just need a little more room at the back end. He probably did the striker spring and drop safety spring too, which is leading to an incredibly light trigger. Its not actually letting go on reset, the trigger is so light youre actually firing it again. This happened to me with y first one too. A glOCK cannot physically fire if the connector is reset, it's in the way of the striker.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's working now. The guy I bought if from said he only did part changes. Not "polishing". I changed the striker safety spring and the striker spring and took it back the the range. After 50 perfect rounds I put another 100 through it at a 3 gun match. All one shot at a time. Thanks for the feed back folks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glad to hear you got the problem resolved! 

This is a fairly common problem with Glocks (not functioning correctly because someone "messed with" or "improved" them), and folks rarely get to hear the full story like this. Thanks for coming back with the details!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> It's working now. The guy I bought if from said he only did part changes. Not "polishing". I changed the striker safety spring and the striker spring and took it back the the range. After 50 perfect rounds I put another 100 through it at a 3 gun match. All one shot at a time. Thanks for the feed back folks.


Excellent, it's good that you discovered the 4# striker spring and (probably) lightweight striker safety spring. (I don't know, 'Why' an excellent company like Ghost, Inc. insists on selling a kit like this; but, they do.) The problem, however, didn't originate with the parts you changed; they only exacerbated it! The root cause of your failures to reset was, probably, caused by too open an angle on the bottom, 'L' of the Ghost connector. It needs to be, ever so slightly, bent towards the left side of the pistol; a task that can be performed by using the THU slot which normally holds the connector in place as a vice or, 'bender'.

I'm telling you this because the problem might reoccur - OK. There are instructions you can get from either Ghost, Inc. or on their website for dealing with this problem in the future.

33 - GLOCK PISTOLS: EVO ELITE, ROCKET, TACTICAL AND ALL OTHER CONNECTORS INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS

Read, 'Section II' Notes 1. and 2.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Problem did recur. I put a stock connector in it and it has had 70 flawless rounds since then. Shooting speed steel tomorrow. We shall see how it goes. Next step is probably going to be putting a 3.5lb connector in it from Glock, not the aftermarket people. The other option is stop messing with it and learn to shoot better. At this point in time, it's the archer not the arrow that is missing the target.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

The Glock, OEM, '3.5#' connector is, unquestionably, one of the best connectors on the market. If you make any other change I'd recommend a 6# ('extra-power') trigger spring from Wolff Gunsprings. (Your trigger reset will be, noticeably, a lot more definite.)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Glock Doctor said:


> The Glock, OEM, '3.5#' connector is, unquestionably, one of the best connectors on the market. *If you make any other change I'd recommend a 6# ('extra-power') trigger spring* from Wolff Gunsprings. (Your trigger reset will be, noticeably, a lot more definite.)


If it is a gen4 version, don't do this. It will affect the trigger's ability to fully return with your finger off of it as well as the trigger safety.

I also recommend the Glock 3.5 connector (part #00135). I have tested five different connector in my primary carry gen3 G23 and for my purposes, found the Glock 3.5 to be the best of the lot.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> If it is a gen4 version, don't do this. It will affect the trigger's ability to fully return with your finger off of it as well as the trigger safety.


Any additional information or details that you can add to this remark would be appreciated. Right now I am at a complete loss to understand, 'How' either of these things could happen on an otherwise correctly assembled Glock pistol? I'm not saying it's impossible; only that it's beyond my experience with Glocks.

Something else: Does the above quoted statement apply to when the pistol is actually being fired, or only to when it's being used with snap caps? It just doesn't make any sense to me. :smt102


----------

